# Paris Hilton or J Lo?



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd definately pick Paris, and Jewelz would pick J Lo, but what about you guys?

Edit: Oops, should put pictures here instead of in the poll


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

J-Lo.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hands down j-lo, i'd take all night on that ass, paris looks like a dried up mummy eeewww


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Voted for J-Ho, of course


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Paris


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

j-lo for me


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

AH! I can't beleive you guys!! Paris is hands down hotter!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

Supposedly, these are pics of Paris Hilton when she was younger:
http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/005276.html

I don't care, though. I'll still take her over J-Lo.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> AH! I can't beleive you guys!! Paris is hands down hotter!












We need more of these kind of polls.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Supposedly, these are pics of Paris Hilton when she was younger:
> http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/archives/005276.html
> 
> I don't care, though. I'll still take her over J-Lo.


 I think she looks cute, but young! in the before pics. I hardly think it belongs on "awfulplasticsurgerygonewrong.com" or whatever the hell the site is. A LOT of girls change a lot as they grow. You should see some before and and after pics of girls I went to school with, and none of them ever had any surgery.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

i do both boys.... depends on the pic for me .. they are both sooo hott.

but i voted for j-lo but i woulda voted for paris if u put this pic up..


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

even though paris is the bomb.. i still would rather fuk j-lo ..


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Paris....I dont think JLO is that attractive..she has a pretty nice body..thats it..


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

does the car come with Paris aswell?!

Personally I would do both, as both are gorgeous


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

j- lo. paris cant suck a dick for sh*t and paris is soo much more fake then j-lo


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Fresh said:


> j- lo. paris cant suck a dick for sh*t and paris is soo much more fake then j-lo


 If putting on make-up, dressing up, and doing stuff to make yourself look good is 'fake' then so be it, but that's what I like in a woman. J-Lo is definately not 'natural' if thats what you find attractive.


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

J.lo with out question..

LONG LIVE THE BADONKADONK!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Sooo hot, want to touch the hiney, Aaawooooo


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Sooo hot, want to touch the hiney, Aaawooooo


 huh? what hiney? there isnt one?
hilton looks like a guy with long hair.. thats it.. case closed.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Sooo hot, want to touch the hiney, Aaawooooo










what hiney???


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> Enriqo_Suavez said:
> 
> 
> > Sooo hot, want to touch the hiney, Aaawooooo
> ...


 looks like two oranges going to war :laugh:


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Paris got a little itty bitty ass


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Fresh said:


> j- lo. paris cant suck a dick for sh*t


 and how do you know j.lo can? Mine and her vid hasnt been released on the net yet!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

From those pics hands down Hilton. Though they are both whores that have had tons of guys.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

This is starting to look closer than the Presidential election, haha!


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

voted for j.lo but id take either in a second


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

All of the above :laugh:


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yonam said:


> All of the above :laugh:


 Im sorry mate, not my cuppa tea. But Ive heard some of the other members above might be interested!


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

PARIS........that picture of Paris in the car is sooooo hot. Look at those legs


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

:laugh: i just tied it 12-12

i vote jlo, shes got more meat on er, but id doesnt really matter since both of em have a heart beat


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> i just tied it 12-12
> 
> i vote jlo, shes got more meat on er, but id doesnt really matter since both of em have a heart beat


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

now this on the other hand







....i for the life of me can not figure out how to post pics

http://www.linsell-home.freeserve.co.uk/jen/image23.htm


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Liquid said:


> now this on the other hand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a few from the site.....


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

User said:


> Liquid said:
> 
> 
> > now this on the other hand
> ...


 i can stare at that pic all day


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

voted paris offcourse she is so hot


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

I voted Paris (of course)!!!














and look at her car!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Liquid said:


> http://www.linsell-home.freeserve.co.uk/jen/image23.htm










[/QUOTE]
[/quote]
i..am...hypno...tized....someone..help.....me


----------



## dwarfcat (Sep 21, 2004)

I would like to eat my dinner off of that ass, then lay my head on it and go to sleep.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, her ass is good to use as a pillow.









It will be a close call.... let`s wait and see who will be the winner!


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Ooeei Paris has the upper-hand(?) now.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

awww when you said hit i thought you meant with a mac truck!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

This thread needs more Paris pictures:


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

mmmmmmm girlies... they are all nice but this is a good thread hot girls = pics =good thread..


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Paris is lovely too.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2004)

and here is Paris pulling out a wedgie:


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

i vote tinkerbell over all of em..

can't beat a girl who keeps fish.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

J-lo for sure


----------



## dstrwlt (Sep 24, 2004)

Paris...


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

In all of Paris's pics she has to squeeze her tits together with her arms so it looks like she has some.

In the pic User posted they just used a big ass bra and the tit squeeze to make it look like she has any tits.


----------



## diceman69 (Apr 30, 2004)

J-Lo







a the way.


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

j-lo


----------



## onyx (Oct 22, 2004)

voted for j.lo


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

WTF...how is this even a comparison J. Lo all the way


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> yonam said:
> 
> 
> > All of the above :laugh:
> ...


 I mean, I







both of them


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Id hit them both....

with a baseball bat


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

jenny, without fail.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

paris, she looks soo damn fine in that pic - and the score is tied 24/24


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

This is a lot closer than I thought it was going to be. Rock on Paris!!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

Liquid said:


> hands down j-lo, i'd take all night on that ass, paris looks like a dried up mummy eeewww










,,,,,,,,,come on paris hilton??? you could have picked some one who doesnt look like a chicken.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Chicken? Are you serious? She's hot as all hell, I love my women skinny, you don't want extra flab muckin' your girls body all up.


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Paris all the way. I like Taco Bell but man I love dessert. Paris looks sweet as candy in that pic.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Id hit them both....
> 
> with a baseball bat










somebody is jelous


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I dont know why you guys are not bashing J-Lo's little tits.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> I dont know why you guys are not bashing J-Lo's little tits.


 cause her ass makes up for it, paris is flat on both sides


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

paris....and for those who say paris is bad in bed, apparently when jlo was w/ ben, she'd just lay there and he'd do all the work haha


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

Liquid said:


> Filo said:
> 
> 
> > I dont know why you guys are not bashing J-Lo's little tits.
> ...


 what he said


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

ghostnote said:


> i vote tinkerbell over all of em..
> 
> can't beat a girl who keeps fish.










You kill me man.

Paris!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Paris is way to skinny


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

i'd take paris. dumb, stupid, and blond.

j-lo old, to big of a butt and in 4 years her ass will be as big as roseanne's.

and i'll take the car with paris too. something about paris's face that i just want to hit.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

So.... so fare it`s Paris. I didn`t even doubted it!!!


----------



## ghostnote (Jul 21, 2004)

ok.. i have to be honest..

ID DONKEY PUNCH THE BOTH OF THEM!


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

I would f*ck paris, get her pregnant, make her have the baby, and live the rest of my life in style. J- lo has money too but she has a bad attitude, a fat ass, she isn't blonde, she is anoying, and a bad actress. I want to split Paris wide open, if you know what I mean.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

adultswim said:


> I would f*ck paris, get her pregnant, make her have the baby, and live the rest of my life in style. J- lo has money too but she has a bad attitude, a fat ass, she isn't blonde, she is anoying, and a bad actress. I want to split Paris wide open, if you know what I mean.










Yes, I do know what you mean!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Filo said:


> I dont know why you guys are not bashing J-Lo's little tits.










#1 they are bigger than paris hiltons
#2 she has a ass to compensate for that

u either have one or the other and paris doesent have either

and the only women that has both is selma hayek


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

go paris go paris she has got the most votes


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Paris is a bit to Skinny


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

BUBBA said:


> Paris is a bit to Skinny


 Blasphemy!! I love my women skinny, she's still going to look hot as hell in 20 years. Just wait till J Lo gets a little older and starts to saaag. Paris still up


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Yo Enriqu , we`re still ahead. 39 vs 37!!!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

janus said:


> Yo Enriqu , we`re still ahead. 39 vs 37!!!


 Right on!! Paris all the way!!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Has to be J-lo i would love to f*ck her up that sweet ass


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i take nethier of them because they are both unsatsifactory IMO. J-Lo has no boobs but hella junk in the trunk. While Paris Hoetain has niethier. Only thing she has is the legs and nice tan skin that she bought.

If i was to pick i would pick my girlfriend.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> i take nethier of them because they are both unsatsifactory IMO. J-Lo has no boobs but hella junk in the trunk. While Paris Hoetain has niethier. Only thing she has is the legs and nice tan skin that she bought.
> 
> If i was to pick i would pick my girlfriend.


 Definately calling bullshit on that one. Either that or she's got you whipped.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Hehehe she was watching me type in my previous thread. I slipped the flag slick style!


----------



## mechanic_joe (Dec 4, 2003)

The only reason theres any contest here, is cuz Paris has video proof that she can perform in the sack









But when it comes to body, J. Lo is no contest


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

mechanic_joe said:


> The only reason theres any contest here, is cuz Paris has video proof that she can perform in the sack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I definately disagree. J Lo has a fat ass (with an f) that will look like sh*t in 10 years. I know older women who looked like Paris when they were younger, and they are still kickin' it. Paris


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> mechanic_joe said:
> 
> 
> > The only reason theres any contest here, is cuz Paris has video proof that she can perform in the sack
> ...










paris will be dead from an od or a std by then


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

Filo said:


> From those pics hands down Hilton. Though they are both whores that have had tons of guys.


 That's a little harsh. What constitutes a whore these days?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

PARIS


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Paris is to much of a slut it seems like. Wasent she in a porno or somthing.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> Paris is to much of a slut it seems like. Wasent she in a porno or somthing.


 NO!! She was in a private, personal sex tape with her current boyfriend. However, it somehow got out. That makes her no more of a slut than any other girl who lets her boyfriend film them (which is a LOT of girls)


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

I love J-Lo and I like her music


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

well it looks pretty even.... so i guess we should decide on talent.... okay wait both of them have no talent..... well except that talent paris has on nightvision tape.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Death in # said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > Id hit them both....
> ...


 Of what? I'd hate to live her life and be in the public eye all the time.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

j lo cmon more weight on her, better shape and pretty face .paris (who id f*ck the hell out of btw) is cute and has sex appeal but j lo has the body (i like curves) and age (experienmce) and shes a fiesty rican, i love my mamis


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

hell yeah paris although she has been around so i am sure the odds of u finding someone else's ring or watch that is "in there" is highly probable


----------

